# Acorn Icecream Bicycle



## billmille (Aug 16, 2019)

I am at the final stages of my Acorn tricycle restoration. I had replaced new steel on the bottom and insulation. The rust and dents have been restored and with very little body filler. Getting ready for paint and striping. Could use an original fender and guard. I have an original 22 1/2" wheel that needs cleaned up. One spoke broke. This wheel is original to 40's and 50's for these carts.


----------



## billmille (Aug 16, 2019)

The wheel measures 22 1/2" inside lip. I had removed all of the 3 coats of paint except for the last coat. Found 4 vintage decals or painted ice cream ads. Howdy Doody Icecream on the front. The  decal on the side is an ice-cream sold in Cleveland in the 1940's. Example of an original complete decal.


----------



## bricycle (Aug 16, 2019)

I have this, if you can use for your project
https://thecabe.com/forum/threads/how-heavy-duty-is-your-hub.67527/


----------



## Hammerhead (Aug 16, 2019)

Cool project, looks like it is coming along nicely. Hope you find the parts you need to complete it.
Hammerhead


----------



## Boris (Aug 16, 2019)

Good work! Will you be reproducing the ice cream logos?


----------



## billmille (Aug 16, 2019)

I think it is almost impossible to find parts for these. I don't think I will be reproducing these decals. I am not an artist and it would cost too much money to have it done. I do need a fender and a chain guard though. I am not sure which one it had on it when built. Thanks


----------



## bricycle (Aug 16, 2019)

What they did in the olden days was just cut out the ice cream images from the cartons and pasted them to the cart.


----------



## Saving Tempest (Aug 16, 2019)

When you are done I'd like a Nutty Buddy


----------



## Goldenrod (Aug 16, 2019)

You didn't have a freezer so you had to move fast and sell it or eat it all before it melted?  Lots of ice with a water exhaust hole?  Great job!  You are a better man than I am, Gunga Din.


----------



## GiovanniLiCalsi (Aug 16, 2019)

I was a big collector of Borden’s signs.
There are some nice antique metal Borden’s signs out there and can be fastened with automotive trim fastening tape. eBay is a good place to find.
There are some inexpensive reproduction ones, too.

https://www.ebay.com/itm/TIN-SIGN-B...Kitchen-Farm-Cottage-Store-A017-/271626344568


----------



## billmille (Aug 17, 2019)

When I get it done, I will post pics. The signs ideas are good ones. The rear had Elsie the cow. This cart meade its life in Cleveland Ohio near the Indians stadium area. Was sitting in a ware house. Did the cooler have a drain? Most of the ones I have seen are rotted badly on the bottom.


----------



## John (Aug 17, 2019)

Stickers are already made that you can buy. I bought some years back and never used them. I will look next week for them. I had a friend paint mine. They sell the hats and original uniforms too.
Great job! 
Halloween is coming up and they make a good prop


----------



## billmille (Aug 18, 2019)

A very nice cart.  Is the pin striping free hand? or are they decals?


----------



## John (Aug 18, 2019)

Free hand. Doesn't cost much for pins, 20 min to do the whole thing. The girls took a little bit of painting.


----------



## billmille (Aug 20, 2019)

I am wondering is Acorn Mfg. Co. Chicago. was the first in the U.S. to manufacture these. Any one have any data?


----------



## King Louie (Sep 1, 2019)

Nice to see another acorn , is there a web site on any info for these View attachment 1056738


----------



## WES PINCHOT (Sep 1, 2019)

I RODE ONE WHEN I WAS 14, BUT NOT G. H.


----------



## elwood (Sep 3, 2019)

Looks to be a decal under the checker bar... You can see a "G" looking for a Checker Bar sign.. hard to find only found the one you did.. the littler repro signs are nice but they will fade fast as the inks on them are not UV friendly... maybe if you clear coat them with a UV sealer... I sent you a message... Howdy Doody would be easy as would the Bordens. enough images out there to work from.


----------

